# Psychedelic neon art



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey hows eveyone doing. Well i like to paint trippy designs like patterns, fluorescent painting and well realisum. If you would like to see my art work you can look it up in instagram ( guatha_art )


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I am sure we would enjoy seeing your art. How about posting it to an album on this site so we all can enjoy it. Many of us don't use Instagram -- like me.

Welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around and become part of our little community of artists.


----------



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

Your right.


----------



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is my abstract pattern .


----------



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

Hope to get feed back. Good and bad


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good stuff. Are these paintings? Maybe prints of Digital Art?


----------



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

They are all acrylic paintings. Is that a good thing they look like digital prints ?


----------



## Guatha (Aug 31, 2015)

haha thanks for the feedback


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

They are really colorful paintings. Well done.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool stuff Guatha!

The 1st one is really hypnotic :eekers:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Some good looking work..Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum


----------

